# DOWNLOAD WINDOWS 10 NOW - Upgrade and ISO direct from microsoft



## Reefer86 (Jul 29, 2015)

I found a link on the official Microsoft site for direct download, helps those that are still waiting for the invitation to download from the taskbar.

Download the tool for 64bit or 32bit. Home and Pro versions, also N versions also. Upgrade or iso version for clean install, although for clean install product would be needed. (this is given after upgrade)

Options available are

Upgrade now and direct ISO File download

You cant install via ISO, first you must upgrade via the link then after upgrade, get your new key for windows 10. then you can install from disc.

You need the serial from the upgrade.

YOU MUST UPGRADE FIRST.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

I have already downloaded the ISO and is fully working, below is an image of the upgrade downloading now.


EDIT:

Clean install from USB.

http://hexus.net/tech/features/software/85085-how-clean-install-windows-10-usb-drive/







SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 29, 2015)

You don't think this is a disservice?
If you haven't received the notification yet, it is because the WU utility has deemed your system incapable of running W10.
I'm expecting a run of stupid questions now, wondering why they have issues.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 29, 2015)

No........................ actually mine says all is well and capable, i haven't got the notification because its being released in waves.

I thanks your post, but you sir are in fact completely incorrect and very assuming. 



Caring1 said:


> You don't think this is a disservice?
> If you haven't received the notification yet, it is because the WU utility has deemed your system incapable of running W10.
> I'm expecting a run of stupid questions now, wondering why they have issues.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 29, 2015)

This thing is slow as hell. Why can't they make a bloody P2P distribution. I'd have it downloaded by now and I'd help others in the process...


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> I thanks your post, but you sir are in fact completely incorrect and very assuming.


The notification has been out for at least a month, that is not released in waves. The actual download of W10 is.
I suggest you get some facts before you call others incorrect!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> The notification has been out for at least a month, that is not released in waves. The actual download of W10 is.
> I suggest you get some facts before you call others incorrect!


I have not had notification, but that's probably because from time to time I disable updates, I won't bore you with the reasons, I hope my specs are Win 10 ready as I may just give this download a go.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks, I had forgotten about updates having to be enabled due to all my machines set to download and then notify.
Of course the updates don't give specifics as to what they are, only general descriptions.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 29, 2015)

I was thinking of grabbing an SSD for Win10, this may come in handy.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2015)

Downloading 11.5MB for me here.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 29, 2015)

The Download took about 1hr - 1hr 15mins

I only saw a % not an actual figure.


----------



## Frick (Jul 29, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Thanks, I had forgotten about updates having to be enabled due to all my machines set to download and then notify.



It's in the Important updates section, but it's actually not selected for download if you install updates manually, you have to check the box.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> The Download took about 1hr - 1hr 15mins
> 
> I only saw a % not an actual figure.



Took 22 minutes for me all up and running, although it will not activate and i knew it would kill my 3rd party firewall even if it did say it wouldn't lol.


----------



## RandomAxe (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't think its particularly slow, 10 mins for a whole OS isn't too bad.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah not long at all, download install for 22 minutes.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 29, 2015)

PSA: if you do 
wuauclt /updatenow 
AND  if you where "unlucky" enough where has microsoft's servers haven't had time to log your HWID then windows 10 WILL Not activate


----------



## RandomAxe (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok, I recommend an SSD, 2 mins in @ 65% XD


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 29, 2015)

i have an ssd ..... i would suspect demand this morning


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 29, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Why can't they make a bloody P2P distribution.


That was what I thought when I went to the download page.

But the download speed was not slow here, downloaded it in about 2 hours. I miss a way to check its integrity.

LOL!


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 29, 2015)

It's downloading at freaking 800 kbps. And I have a god damn 10Mbps line...


----------



## FYFI13 (Jul 29, 2015)

Downloaded 64bit ISO in ~7 minutes, install time!


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 29, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> It's downloading at freaking 800 kbps.


800 "kilobytes" per second or 800 "kilobits" per second? If it is kilobytes then it is OK for your connection.

LOL!


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 29, 2015)

kbps has always been kilobits per second...


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 29, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> kbps has always been kilobits per second...


I just thought most browsers/programs do not report speed in "kilobits" but in often in "bytes", "kilobytes", or "megabytes". Just wanted to clear confusion.

Sorry!


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 29, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> I just thought most browsers/programs do not report speed in "kilobits" but in often in "bytes", "kilobytes", or "megabytes". Just wanted to clear confusion.
> 
> Sorry!



You could probably find a plugin or something to change it, but most browsers do use bytes.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

Wait, what happened to the activation by upgrade? Doesn't installing via ISO mean that you'll be unactivated?


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 29, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Wait, what happened to the activation by upgrade?


You can upgrade from ISO.


----------



## erixx (Jul 29, 2015)

After work i tried this, not workng for me. Got an SafeOS error after first reboot. Back in a click to 8,1


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Jul 29, 2015)

Updated two win 8.1 reserved for win 10 systems, about a half hour.
Running just fine here.
I used the upgrade windows, not the iso creator.
Thanks


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 29, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Wait, what happened to the activation by upgrade? Doesn't installing via ISO mean that you'll be unactivated?



Use the ISO to upgrade your current installation; this is necessary to validate your current Windows license key. Then you have the option to wipe your drive and do a fresh install from the ISO.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 29, 2015)

OMG! Why Microsoft! Why still offer 32-bit!?! *facepalm*




Static~Charge said:


> Use the ISO to upgrade your current installation; this is necessary to validate your current Windows license key. Then you have the option to wipe your drive and do a fresh install from the ISO.


So if I burn this ISO now, it won't be a catch all to install/update all versions of Windows 7/8.1/10?


----------



## qubit (Jul 29, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I have not had notification, but that's probably because from time to time I disable updates, I won't bore you with the reasons, I hope my specs are Win 10 ready as I may just give this download a go.


Checked your specs and yeah, yer W10 ready.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

Static~Charge said:


> Use the ISO to upgrade your current installation; this is necessary to validate your current Windows license key. Then you have the option to wipe your drive and do a fresh install from the ISO.



So I would just have to copy down the new activation key in Win 10 and use/memorize that one instead for the clean installation?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 29, 2015)

WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ive tried this method via the upgrade now option and it wouldnt activate, i simply rolled back, only took 5 minutes.

Although the iso is still handy for backup/reinstall


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 29, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You don't think this is a disservice?
> If you haven't received the notification yet, it is because the WU utility has deemed your system incapable of running W10.
> I'm expecting a run of stupid questions now, wondering why they have issues.



I see Your point, but MS is emailing the Link to those who had signed up for the "insider release" a month or two ago (whenever it was)...So I think it may be Moot @ this point.

as a general point...to all whom it may concern,,,,I recommend giving the switch thought to those who haven't yet...it is still a W.I.P and some stuff isn't working right still...examples would be My Logitech C-920 Webcam....My Monitors built in Card reader Array...and Some Origin games wouldn't launch either(Battlefield 3 worked just fine though)...If missing a couple programs doesnt bother you then I wouldn't worry(it seemed sound to Me aside from these Few issues)...but IF your like Me and have a child complaining that they cant play the Sims 3 You might wanna wait  a bit.



FordGT90Concept said:


> OMG! Why Microsoft! Why still offer 32-bit!?! *facepalm*



and the "BOTH" option sent Me for a loop as well.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 29, 2015)

Even though I'm not upgrading at the moment, I still like being able to download the pro and home .ISO's.  I actually never found clean Windows 8 iso's online and 'legitimate' Windows 7 .iso's are hard to come by since they shut down Digital River's links.

Thanks for the heads up OP.

Liquid Cool


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

Sad to see that the upgrade has been such a gong show. If there's one thing that seems to be missing, it's that the promised make-a-theme-from-a-wallpaper feature is not present/I can't find it. Good luck to all. I'm going to try and do a clean install now to get rid of all my old junk.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I have not had notification, but that's probably because from time to time I disable updates, I won't bore you with the reasons, I hope my specs are Win 10 ready as I may just give this download a go.


Just download that bitch directly from MS.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 29, 2015)

Has anyone got this to activate though?

Mine said it couldnt activate, when i chose the upgrade now option.

Yes i have legit copy and key, on 8.1


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 29, 2015)

From FAQ: 





			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> Not all “system builder” products for Windows 7 are currently available on the site. We are working to add more, but for now, we suggest you contact Support.



If GWX didn't tell you to update, your key probably isn't in the system yet.


I'm just downloading the ISOs.  I don't intend to install yet largely because GWX hasn't said I could.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> Has anyone got this to activate though?
> 
> Mine said it couldnt activate, when i chose the upgrade now option.
> 
> Yes i have legit copy and key, on 8.1



Did you go off of a message telling you to upgrade?

I didn't bother to wait for it; my rig has been on every day for the past 3 weeks but it's never been idle, which is when MS downloads it to the Windows-BT folder. So I had nothing. But it showed up as a optional update in Windows Update with a big fat Windows 10 logo and so I clicked install and it began to download, then I just had to accept EULA and it began installing.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> OMG! Why Microsoft! Why still offer 32-bit!?! *facepalm*



Because there are still people upgrading from 32-bit versions of 7/8.  I read somewhere they said 10 would be the last version to offer 32-bit.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 29, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Did you go off of a message telling you to upgrade?
> 
> I didn't bother to wait for it; my rig has been on every day for the past 3 weeks but it's never been idle, which is when MS downloads it to the Windows-BT folder. So I had nothing. But it showed up as a optional update in Windows Update with a big fat Windows 10 logo and so I clicked install and it began to download, then I just had to accept EULA and it began installing.



Ive had the logo for month or so now and im reserved etc.

No in all honesty i downloaded the above and pressed upgrade now.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> Ive had the logo for month or so now and im reserved etc.
> 
> No in all honesty i downloaded the above and pressed upgrade now.



The GWX logo? I've had that since the update came out.

I meant in Windows UPdate where there's usually the Windows Update logo, there was a Win 10 logo instead and the title was Upgrade to Windows 10. This was on the 28th too, so I was a little surprised.

I guess we all just gotta wait for MS to sort things out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You don't think this is a disservice?
> If you haven't received the notification yet, it is because the WU utility has deemed your system incapable of running W10.
> I'm expecting a run of stupid questions now, wondering why they have issues.



Wrong. Its because the update is being released in waves. You wont get the notification to download the upgrade till its time for you too. (your turn)

The notification to sign up for the upgrade went to everyone that gets the regular updates months ago.

The notification to sign up for the upgrade is different then the notification to download it/install.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well f you too Microsoft...


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Well f you too Microsoft...




HAHAHAHAHAHAAA

that's the one of greatest things to come out of MS in recent years

gold



I'm going to be serious now though. I never had to do that. In the BT folder if I clicked on Setup, it would be like that. But I did it thru Windows Update and it downloaded, prepared all thru WU. All it did was prompt me for the EULA, then straight to reboot and install.

@newtekie1 some article said to check windows logs for the exact details of the error, since the something happened window doesn't tell you anything.


----------



## erixx (Jul 29, 2015)

Really really the errors that never return you any info, not even with error codes, and having to check 3rd party sites is ridiculous in 2015....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 29, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> Has anyone got this to activate though?
> 
> Mine said it couldnt activate, when i chose the upgrade now option.
> 
> Yes i have legit copy and key, on 8.1


mine worked fine. I did a back up, then DL'd from The email link i was sent from MS..and all went well.
THIS LINK


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> Has anyone got this to activate though?
> 
> Mine said it couldnt activate, when i chose the upgrade now option.
> 
> Yes i have legit copy and key, on 8.1



After the upgrade I as well found out that windows was not activated: Error code 0xC004C003 
Upgrade from genuine windows 7


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Well f you too Microsoft...



Its a feature.....


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 29, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Well f you too Microsoft...



This happened to me as well using the "both 32 and 64 bit" pro option for USB.
The second time it worked fine and downloaded faster.  First time it took an hour the second time half hour.
I never uninstalled the USB drive just started over.  Something went wrong in the verify download part.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Well f you too Microsoft...


Hey Newtekie, looks like something happened on the install.

My upgrade went fine. No issues thus far. Ill post back if I hit any walls.

On a side not games "seem" to run smoother. GTAV in particular. Could just be a placebo effect or the fact its a new install.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 29, 2015)

I just opted to download and make my Win10 Pro USB stick. I'll wait until I'm deemed 'ready to upgrade' before attempting installation over my 8.1 install- don't want to worry about being able to activate, etc.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm not sure yet what to do with this upgrade that failed activation, should I wait and would it get activated after a week or so?
Or do I need to revert back to windows 7?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 29, 2015)

So I just found out that they are starting microtransactions with Windows 10. Not happy about that. So far I have only heard about Solitaire, which I don't give a crap about, but what else is going to have a monthly fee to activate? "Clear the next 5 mines for $.99", Would you like this program to open faster? Only $1.99 a month.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So I just found out that they are starting microtransactions with Windows 10. Not happy about that. So far I have only heard about Solitaire, which I don't give a crap about, but what else is going to have a monthly fee to activate?



Any links?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 29, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Any links?


http://www.pcworld.com/article/2953...to-pay-for-solitaire-again-in-windows-10.html

It's all over the net right now. I'm trying to figure out what else they are going to inject ad into and then charge to remove.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So I just found out that they are starting microtransactions with Windows 10. Not happy about that. So far I have only heard about Solitaire, which I don't give a crap about, but what else is going to have a monthly fee to activate? "Clear the next 5 mines for $.99", Would you like this program to open faster? Only $1.99 a month.



That has been in Win8 when they introduced the App store...

It was just never done by Microsoft in the basic game programs.  Personally, I hate the game Apps.  I just install the good ol' games from Win7.  Hopefully that still works on Win10.  Not that I spend a lot of time playing the free games that come with Windows anyway.


----------



## erixx (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok, found that my restore function is broken.... thats why i cant install any form of upgrade.....


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 29, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> That has been in Win8 when they introduced the App store...



I have win 8 and never noticed that does it actively spam you with ads? I'm on work machine right now which is win7.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I have win 8 and never noticed that does it actively spam you with ads? I'm on work machine right now which is win7.



Some of the Apps do.  In-app purchases have been available from the beginning.  It is only in App Store apps, and I tend to avoid the app store like the plague anyway.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2015)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So I just found out that they are starting microtransactions with Windows 10. Not happy about that. So far I have only heard about Solitaire, which I don't give a crap about, but *what else is going to have a monthly fee to activate?* "Clear the next 5 mines for $.99", Would you like this program to open faster? Only $1.99 a month.



Probably Windows 10 itself my friend..... give them time   It is Microsoft after all..... free upgrade?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 29, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Well f you too Microsoft...



Because something is happening here
But you don't know what it is
Do you, Mister Jones ?

When you have a problem always check some Bob Dylan, might not get the answer but you'll get the feeling you got it.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 29, 2015)

Can't believe people are actually excited about this.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone tested "Edge" security yet with a test site? I already hit up EICAR and smart screen kicked in.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2015)

Everything surprisingly went very smoothly here. I didn't have to mess with any programs at all, other than getting rid of my old Nvidia drivers. I just got rid of the search bar to free up some space for my quick-launch icons and it almost seems like I haven't changed a thing with my O/S from what I've been using.


----------



## Slizzo (Jul 29, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You don't think this is a disservice?
> If you haven't received the notification yet, it is because the WU utility has deemed your system incapable of running W10.
> I'm expecting a run of stupid questions now, wondering why they have issues.



Which is funny because my wife's Dell 2-in-1 is definitely capable of running 10 because it's on 8.1 right now. She doesn't have the icon despite having auto updates on. And my Win 7 machine hooked up to the TV doesn't have the icon either. Again, completely capable of running Win10.

Not everyone got the icon.


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 29, 2015)

I just Upgraded my girlfriends Laptop from 8.1 to windows 10 I have to say the look is clean the games run better and there was a slight improvement to the graphics overall.

I have windows 7 and I'm downloading now... but I have to point out the install tool said my onboard graphic chip was not compatible with windows 10 the funny thing is i do not use that graphics chip as I have AMD cards.

So I'm still tossing up if i should change to windows 10 yet, because I did find this article on windows 10 and some points to take note of:
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2953307/microsoft-windows/windows-10-is-for-suckers.html

Also Avast antivirus will not work in windows 10, as windows 10 uninstalled it after the system was up and running.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2015)

First pc finished down loading. Just backing up wife's stuff before continuing, just in case. She's probably going to hate it when it's done  

I hope for a smooth go, going right over Win 7.  Will update later.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 29, 2015)

That Edge browser is horrible,  I had to go find ie fast...  then install cyberfox...  sheesh.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Can't believe people are actually excited about this.....



Why wouldn't we be? This is the first Windows release ive been extremely happy about since probably Vista. DirectX 12, new Xbox app(I have an Xbox One so im excited about this, streaming etc. ), complete and total integration of all devices running under one OS (I will soon have a product for everything, Xbox, Surface, Phone, and Desktop), Cortana on desktop (loved it on my phone), amongst a bunch of other things.

I dont understand how someone couldnt be excited for new OS and advancements in software. I used to only really get excited about hardware.



johnspack said:


> That Edge browser is horrible,  I had to go find ie fast...  then install cyberfox...  sheesh.



What's so terrible about it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2015)

johnspack said:


> That Edge browser is horrible,  I had to go find ie fast...  then install cyberfox...  sheesh.


Yeah what is bad?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 29, 2015)

It looks like a primitive browser in osx or linux.  In fact a lot of win10s interface looks really simplified.  Not what I was looking for in an os.  Start menu is accessible,  but only if you go through a maze.  Classicshell fixes that mostly.  This os needs maturing before I'll ever use it as a main os.


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 29, 2015)

johnspack said:


> It looks like a primitive browser in osx or linux.  In fact a lot of win10s interface looks really simplified.  Not what I was looking for in an os.  Start menu is accessible,  but only if you go through a maze.  Classicshell fixes that mostly.  This os needs maturing before I'll ever use it as a main os.



I found this a good read I know it sounds like that they are picking on stuff but they have some good points and some basic windows 10 software advice too.

Link: http://www.computerworld.com/article/2953307/microsoft-windows/windows-10-is-for-suckers.html


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 29, 2015)

johnspack said:


> It looks like a primitive browser in osx or linux.  In fact a lot of win10s interface looks really simplified.  Not what I was looking for in an os.  Start menu is accessible,  but only if you go through a maze.  Classicshell fixes that mostly.  This os needs maturing before I'll ever use it as a main os.



Okay, so its too simple................okay buddy


----------



## johnspack (Jul 29, 2015)

No,  actually it's a pain in the butt,  all the modifications I have to do to it just to make it workable.  I do of course,  have 2 installs in vms that I can use perfectly,  just the way I like.  I just don't like spending 2 hrs configuring
an interface to make it work fast.  Plus,  do you know how many friggin backdoor reporting services there are in this thing?  I'm just broadcasting everything I do on my computer,  and the internet to MS.  Gotta like that.
I make it work,  but newbies have no idea.....


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> First pc finished down loading. Just backing up wife's stuff before continuing, just in case. She's probably going to hate it when it's done
> 
> I hope for a smooth go, going right over Win 7.  Will update later.



Please let us know how it goes with windows 7 please


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2015)

Only game i miss on windows  is pinball back on windows NT and XP. They should have included it with all operating systems after that. I could just as easily download it and install it for myself of course but thats besides the point


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2015)

skippy258 said:


> Please let us know how it goes with windows 7 please



Will do. It'll be a little later tonight, maybe another 2-3 hrs. I didn't realize how much my wife had on the c:, I usually keep it off that and on the data drive. Anyway, had to run out so left it backing up all her stuff, and I'll install Win10 after I get home.


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Jul 30, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> Has anyone got this to activate though?
> 
> Mine said it couldnt activate, when i chose the upgrade now option.
> 
> Yes i have legit copy and key, on 8.1


yes no problems with 2 8.1 systems. actually went pretty good. , did you reserve?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 30, 2015)

i did,. im going to try installing via the iso i downloaded now to see if that helps.

Finally got it activated for anyone having issues with activation just mash the activate button, keep trying it will activate. Servers just busy today.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 30, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> i did,. im going to try installing via the iso i downloaded now to see if that helps.
> 
> Finally got it activated for anyone having issues with activation just mash the activate button, keep trying it will activate. Servers just busy today.



@RCoon


----------



## Flanker (Jul 30, 2015)

This is awesome!
When I tried to upgrade from 7 to 10 with the windows update method, it killed my laptop halfway through the installation. (Black screen, no progress for hours, even after reboot)
I'll try this before wiping everything and going back to 7.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2015)

skippy258 said:


> Please let us know how it goes with windows 7 please



Installation went fine right over 7. Got it upgraded to 10, and everything has been fine since. 

This pc has had some high risk usage so since going to 10, I've been doing some scans here and there, but that's not 10 related. As far as I can tell, it's all good. I'll post back if trouble pops its head.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 30, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Because there are still people upgrading from 32-bit versions of 7/8.  I read somewhere they said 10 would be the last version to offer 32-bit.


I guess I am one of those people. I forgot that my Dell Venue is 32-bit...


----------



## toastem2004 (Jul 30, 2015)

I was stalking this forum most of the day, I gathered with it being launch day the servers would be heavily burdened.  I spent all day downloading ISO's for home and pro, then created 2 USB's (one with x86/x64 Home, the other Pro)  I've got 5 clients eager to get the upgrades done; thankfully i convinced them to hold of a few days, let the dust settle.  

With that said: 


Reefer86 said:


> i did,. im going to try installing via the iso i downloaded now to see if that helps.
> 
> Finally got it activated for anyone having issues with activation just mash the activate button, keep trying it will activate. Servers just busy today.


I'll be running the upgrade on my laptop overnight.


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Installation went fine right over 7. Got it upgraded to 10, and everything has been fine since.
> 
> This pc has had some high risk usage so since going to 10, I've been doing some scans here and there, but that's not 10 related. As far as I can tell, it's all good. I'll post back if trouble pops its head.



Thanks for your reply great to hear the upgrade went smoothly this gives me more confidence now to upgrade.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 30, 2015)

So, how come I haven't received any update yet?


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 30, 2015)

Crap Daddy said:


> So, how come I haven't received any update yet?



answer 





> I found a link on the official Microsoft site for direct download, helps those that are still waiting for the invitation to download from the taskbar.
> 
> Download the tool for 64bit or 32bit. Home and Pro versions, also N versions also. Upgrade or iso version for clean install, although for clean install product would be needed. (this is given after upgrade)
> 
> ...



That link: http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10  will let you upgrade. Download the 18mb file and then run the .exe then pick upgrade or you can download the ISO file and burn to DVD or USB to install the OS


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 30, 2015)

skippy258 said:


> answer
> 
> That link: http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10  will let you upgrade. Download the 18mb file and then run the .exe then pick upgrade or you can download the ISO file and burn to DVD or USB to install the OS


Thanks, I'm downloading right now but as it was posted here, if you don't go the upgrade path it will fail to activate.


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 30, 2015)

Crap Daddy said:


> Thanks, I'm downloading right now but as it was posted here, if you don't go the upgrade path it will fail to activate.



yeah some people have had that problem, but it could be because so many people are/were all trying to activate at the same time and might of been a server overload on the microsoft activation side of things, But could be wrong but seems logical to me that this could of been the case.


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2015)

Is the preview still avaible for download somewhere?


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 30, 2015)

Frick said:


> Is the preview still avaible for download somewhere?


Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm still getting error code" 0xC004C003 
The activation server determined the specified product key has been blocked. 
And it's giving me the following options:

Change product key
Go to store

I upgraded from genuine windows 7 home premium.

What can I do to get it activated?


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2015)

skippy258 said:


> Is this what you were looking for?



The beta version everyone's been using. I'm at work and want to put it on a VM for my boss so he can decide what to do with it. Or does it work like before, you have 30 days to activate?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 30, 2015)

I had this problem did a hunt and found a video fix of a guy continuously retryingto validate joke yeah no Iit worked I took nine consecutive attempts then worked.


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 30, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I'm still getting error code" 0xC004C003
> The activation server determined the specified product key has been blocked.
> And it's giving me the following options:
> 
> ...



this search might help you https://www.google.com.au/webhp?sou...o+to+get+it+activated+windows+10+blocked+keys

From http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/why-activate-windows-10

If you upgraded to Windows 10 for free and ended up in a non-activated state, try following these steps:


Go to Start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then select Settings > Update & security > Activation.
Select Go to Store, and check to see if a valid license is available for your device. If a license isn't available, you'll need to buy Windows from the Store.

*Note*
This only applies if you haven't made changes to the hardware for your device.



or you could hack it with a crack but please note this is always risky and you don't know what's in the hack


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 30, 2015)

Frick said:


> The beta version everyone's been using. I'm at work and want to put it on a VM for my boss so he can decide what to do with it. Or does it work like before, you have 30 days to activate?



what build do you want to install as there was a few different windows 10 beta builds here is a youtube list of clips for the beta versions 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=beta+windows-10+preview


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2015)

skippy258 said:


> this search might help you https://www.google.com.au/webhp?sou...o+to+get+it+activated+windows+10+blocked+keys
> 
> From http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/why-activate-windows-10
> 
> ...



Yeah I went to that site, why do I need to buy a key?
I won't buy a key, stupid.

I'll revert back to windows 7 then.

When I still was on windows 7, about a year ago I added 4GB extra ram which is a total of 8GB now,
is that causing the problem?


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 30, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I went to that site, why do I need to buy a key?
> I won't buy a key, stupid.
> 
> I'll revert back to windows 7 then.
> ...



I don't think RAM, Secondary HDD or graphics card's effect windows genuine activation but if you change your motherboard or primary HDD i know you have to reactivate your copy.

How many time have you used that key as microsoft will only let you activate 5 times for that key so if you have had that key on different systems that might cancel the key. Also if you keep your key sticker on your machine some one could of taken that key and activated it already...


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2015)

skippy258 said:


> I don't think ram or secondary HDD or graphics card's effect windows genuine activation but if you change your motherboard or primary HDD i know you have to reactivate your copy.
> 
> How many time have you used that key as microsoft will only let you activate 5 times for that key so if you have had that key on different systems that might cancel the key



It's a laptop and I only have re-installed windows 7 from the hidden partition once.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 30, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I went to that site, why do I need to buy a key?
> I won't buy a key, stupid.
> 
> I'll revert back to windows 7 then.
> ...


see my earlier post keep retrying the button i had 8 fails then it activated on the 9th, their servers Are busy i spose.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2015)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> see my earlier post keep retrying the button i had 8 fails then it activated on the 9th, their servers Are busy i spose.



Yeah thanks I was reading that but the problem is that I did not had a button to activate, I only got this:

Error code" 0xC004C003
The activation server determined the specified product key has been blocked.

The only options was going to the store and buy a key, or if I had another key I could change the key

I'm reverting back to windows 7 now.

I may try again later, when microsoft says that I can upgrade.
I have forced it now and it did not activate this way.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 30, 2015)

does anyone know of a way to upgrade from 7 to 10 directly, I upgraded to 10 but my upgrade failed(froze half way through and pc would not boot anymore) so I had to reinstall 7 upon reinstalling and updating I have no windows GWX anymore and no reservation in windows update because the update to get GWX is not present anymore. I tried the media creation tool and tried to upgrade but then 10 won't activate after installing(windows is stuck in notification mode) it so I had to reinstall 7 again.

any ideas.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2015)

Did you try downloading the ISO and do a clean install?

http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2015)

KainXS said:


> does anyone know of a way to upgrade from 7 to 10 directly, I upgraded to 10 but my upgrade failed(froze half way through and pc would not boot anymore) so I had to reinstall 7 upon reinstalling and updating I have no windows GWX anymore and no reservation in windows update because the update to get GWX is not present anymore. I tried the media creation tool and tried to upgrade but then 10 won't activate after installing it so I had to reinstall 7 again.
> 
> any ideas.


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2015)

skippy258 said:


> snip



I just wanted something to put on a VM without commiting the Win7 key to Win10.

I didn't have to enter a key when installing to final .iso so it's all well.


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 30, 2015)

Frick said:


> I just wanted something to put on a VM without commiting the Win7 key to Win10.
> 
> I didn't have to enter a key when installing to final .iso so it's all well.



Sweet...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2015)

So there's no way to clean install Windows 10 using a 7 key?




Frick said:


> I just wanted something to put on a VM without commiting the Win7 key to Win10.
> 
> I didn't have to enter a key when installing to final .iso so it's all well.


Probably a 30-120 day trial.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Did you try downloading the ISO and do a clean install?
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10



I tried that, windows would not activate


the update(P4-630 posted) installed but GWX will not run, I think it might have consumed my reservation or something the first time, in regedit it says reduced now also.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 30, 2015)

Crap Daddy said:


> Thanks, I'm downloading right now but as it was posted here, if you don't go the upgrade path it will fail to activate.




You cant install via ISO, first you must upgrade via the link then after upgrade, get your new key for windows 10. then you can install from disc.

You need the serial from the upgrade.

YOU MUST UPGRADE FIRST.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> You cant install via ISO, first you must upgrade via the link then after upgrade, get your new key for windows 10. then you can install from disc.
> 
> You need the serial from the upgrade.
> 
> YOU MUST UPGRADE FIRST.



did you use the media creation tool then chose upgrade?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 30, 2015)

KainXS said:


> did you use the media creation tool then chose upgrade?



I did, 'upgrade now' had issue with activation first time. So rolled back to previous windows only took 5 mins. option for roll back is in control panel

Second time, same process but just mashed the activate button and it activated finally. guess the servers were just busy on day 1 release.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 30, 2015)

gonna try that then thanks, tried the iso method but did not work.


----------



## skippy258 (Jul 30, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> You cant install via ISO, first you must upgrade via the link then after upgrade, get your new key for windows 10. then you can install from disc.
> 
> You need the serial from the upgrade.
> 
> YOU MUST UPGRADE FIRST.



_Is the product key called product ID in windows 10?...if so is that the key we now keep for future installs or reinstalls?_

EDIT:
I found this program and it works on windows 10 and the program will give you the product key.
https://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok so I'm back to windows 7 now, did a system restore in windows 7 since aero and some services were not working, all fine now!

What folder(s) can I now safely remove from my C drive? (folders from win10 upgrade)


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2015)

KainXS said:


> I tried that, windows would not activate
> the update(P4-630 posted) installed but GWX will not run, I think it might have consumed my reservation or something the first time, in regedit it says reduced now also.



I just found out that the GWX does NOT run anymore on my main windows 8.1 as well!  (I did not reserve it on this laptop though)
Maybe microsoft is getting a lot of complaints and they may have stopped the upgrading for now?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2015)

I did some reading and it sounds like you need to upgrade Windows 7/8.1 to Windows 10 first so that it generates a hardware profile and once you do, you can then do a clean install of Windows 10 in the future choosing to "skip" the product key and it will show up as activated.

The two versions have to match: e.g. Windows 7 Home -> Windows 10 Home.


Edit: GWX isn't running on my computer anymore.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 30, 2015)

just got done reinstalling 10 and what reefer said worked it seems, install via the media creation tool and pick upgrade and it upgraded and activated.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2015)

http://www.winbeta.org/news/pirates...s-10-non-genuine-windows-and-remain-activated


----------



## KainXS (Jul 30, 2015)

I thought microsoft said that pirated versions of windows would not upgrade or something?

It seems the pro key works for 32bit also(downloaded it by mistake and used it thinking it was 64bit)


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 30, 2015)

KainXS said:


> I thought microsoft said that pirated versions of windows would not upgrade or something?
> 
> It seems the pro key works for 32bit also(downloaded it by mistake and used it thinking it was 64bit)



The way it tags HWIDs as "upgraded" and uses a generic key, it is still possible they can rescind a pirates activation, giving them only a taste. 

I find this unlikely and feel they would rather everyone just migrated whatever the cost, but there is still that possibility.  We have no idea what metadata is logged along with your mobos HWID.  It wouldn't surprise me really if there is a "this person was a pirate" flag they can use later depending on their mood.



skippy258 said:


> _Is the product key called product ID in windows 10?...if so is that the key we now keep for future installs or reinstalls?_
> 
> EDIT:
> I found this program and it works on windows 10 and the program will give you the product key.
> https://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/



The product key is generic to all upgraded clients:

VK7JG-NPHTM-C97JM-9MPGT-3V66T...  That's W10 Pro's generic one.

And no, I didn't just hack you and pull that from your computer...  everyone who upgrades shares it.  It only works though if your HWID is tagged as upgraded.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 30, 2015)

Glad you got it sorted @KainXS


----------



## theonedub (Jul 30, 2015)

Thought about it and didn't want to go through a fresh install just yet, did the upgrade install to Win 10 Pro 64 and everything looks to be working fine on my main PC. Activated automatically and everything still works, just have to get new Nvidia drivers.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2015)

Upgraded too. Everything working well. Smooth transition. My Nvidia drivers came back after another reboot.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 30, 2015)

Think I am going to use it for a few days and make sure its all kosher then use Advanced Disk Cleanup to reclaim the 25GB taken up by the prev install.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jul 31, 2015)

is advanced disk cleanup a utility in windows , external utility?

@theonedub


----------



## MicroUnC (Jul 31, 2015)

Upgraded from pirate Win8.1 pro. Got activated Windows 10 Pro


----------



## theonedub (Jul 31, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> is advanced disk cleanup a utility in windows , external utility?
> 
> @theonedub



No its built into Windows, just open disk cleanup and select 'Clean up system Files' button on the bottom left- now you'll see previous installs of Windows listed under list of cleanable items. My old install is a whopping 25GB of my 256GB SSD.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Think I am going to use it for a few days and make sure its all kosher then use Advanced Disk Cleanup to reclaim the 25GB taken up by the prev install.



This is my plan as well. I figured it ate up some space but I didn't want to get into it just yet, not til it proved fine.

All's well, day 2, activated. As long as it stays good, I'll be staying with it.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2015)

MicroUnC said:


> Upgraded from pirate Win8.1 pro. Got activated Windows 10 Pro



HO HO HO, maybe you should read the forum rules.

You may hit a sink hole


> Discussion about these topics may be allowed at moderator discretion. The discussion of related issues are permitted within reason.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/



theonedub said:


> No its built into Windows, just open disk cleanup and select 'Clean up system Files' button on the bottom left- now you'll see previous installs of Windows listed under list of cleanable items. My old install is a whopping 25GB of my 256GB SSD.



Yeah it cleared 23.5GB for me YAY.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 31, 2015)

Sad,  he activated Win10...  wow.  I can upgrade my paid version of Win7 too,  who cares,  it's a piece of....  nevermind.  I'm in a bad mood,  mobo dying,  just reinstalled windows again to just get online....   and who upgrades their os to a newer one without doing a clean install?  Have to fix my piece of junk first,  but MS needs to fix theirs too.


----------



## Slizzo (Jul 31, 2015)

Microsoft stated all along that they will allow Pirate copies to be updated.

However users of pirate upgrades will not receive support.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 31, 2015)

Slizzo said:


> Microsoft stated all along that they will allow Pirate copies to be updated.
> 
> However users of pirate upgrades will not receive support.



Nether does OEMs


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 31, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Nether does OEMs



It's slightly oversimplified above.

OEMs do receive support for activation issues they may have.  They may be told they have to buy another copy, but they can talk to someone.

Pirates will be lucky if the activation hotline will even give them a live person when they punch in their number.


----------



## GLD (Jul 31, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> The way it tags HWIDs as "upgraded" and uses a generic key, it is still possible they can rescind a pirates activation, giving them only a taste.
> 
> I find this unlikely and feel they would rather everyone just migrated whatever the cost, but there is still that possibility.  We have no idea what metadata is logged along with your mobos HWID.  It wouldn't surprise me really if there is a "this person was a pirate" flag they can use later depending on their mood.
> 
> ...



I just did an upgrade on a clean install on Windows 7 Home Premium (Tech Net key) and ran Magic Jellybean and got a different key then you posted as the generic key, and it is not the same as the Win 7 key.

So the key Magic Jellybean gleaned will allow me to do a clean install of Windows 10 Home now, right?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 31, 2015)

GLD said:


> I just did an upgrade on a clean install on Windows 7 Home Premium (Tech Net key) and ran Magic Jellybean and got a different key then you posted as the generic key, and it is not the same as the Win 7 key.
> 
> So the key Magic Jellybean gleaned will allow me to do a clean install of Windows 10 Home now, right?



Home Premium upgrades to Windows 10 home (not pro).  Here's it's generic key:

TX9XD-98N7V-6WMQ6-BX7FG-H8Q99


----------



## GLD (Jul 31, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Home Premium upgrades to Windows 10 home (not pro).  Here's it's generic key:
> 
> TX9XD-98N7V-6WMQ6-BX7FG-H8Q99



IDK about the generic key, but I am now doing a clean install of Win 10 Home with the key MJB gleaned for me. It took my key and is proceeding with the clean install from the iso made disk.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 31, 2015)

GLD said:


> IDK about the generic key, but I am now doing a clean install of Win 10 Home with the key MJB gleaned for me. It took my key and is proceeding with the clean install from the iso made disk.



If it's the same machine you upgraded on, it will work.  It tags your computers HWID essentially as upgraded.

There may be more than one generic key too, dunno.  I'm only familiar with the pro version.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 31, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You don't think this is a disservice?
> If you haven't received the notification yet, it is because the WU utility has deemed your system incapable of running W10.
> I'm expecting a run of stupid questions now, wondering why they have issues.


Why? for me its a driver issue and just look at my system spec's. Every thing went fine but I had no Inrernet connection.

I re-verted and went to Asus's site and snatched the W10 lan driver. I hope this fixes the issue.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 31, 2015)

It's really not worth pirating....  can't believe I finally bought a license..  now my system is fd up,  I have to keep reinstalling windows,  and  I have to purposely avoid that stupid dam update every time.  At least you can hide it now.
But in the middle of my dying mobo,  I have to deal with MS trying to push Win10 on me right at this moment....  what the fuck?  I'm agitated enough as it is!  No MS,  I don't want that crap,  stick it.....


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 31, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> The way it tags HWIDs as "upgraded" and uses a generic key, it is still possible they can rescind a pirates activation, giving them only a taste.
> 
> The product key is generic to all upgraded clients:
> 
> ...


That is probably their method of dealing with the current product keys during the 30 days grace period for rolling back.
Once that has passed your current key is tied to W10.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 31, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Think I am going to use it for a few days and make sure its all kosher then use Advanced Disk Cleanup to reclaim the 25GB taken up by the prev install.


The folder Windows.old will be automatically deleted after 30 days.


----------



## MicroUnC (Jul 31, 2015)

Slizzo said:


> Microsoft stated all along that they will allow Pirate copies to be updated.
> 
> However users of pirate upgrades will not receive support.



they've also stated that W10 os's upgraded from non-genuine W7-8.1 will get a watermark, meaning their OS is non-genuine, and they will not get the updates. And i won't really get upset if MS will manage to deactivate my copy, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 31, 2015)

MicroUnC said:


> Upgraded from pirate Win8.1 pro. Got activated Windows 10 Pro


Enjoy the extra intrusion i'm sure they will focus towards guys like you.
They have the right to record your voice and image from the webcam, also free access to your emails, contacts and skype everytime you use it.


----------



## MicroUnC (Jul 31, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Enjoy the extra intrusion i'm sure they will focus towards guys like you.
> They have the right to record your voice and image from the webcam, also free access to your emails, contacts and skype everytime you use it.



LOl! I only game on windows. All my ilegal stuff i do on Linux XD


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 31, 2015)

Choosing the upgrade option on a laptop running 8.1 where I had reserved a copy of 10 worked great. No issues.


----------



## X800 (Jul 31, 2015)

How can I see my key in win 10 pro ? produkey don't work ? is there a another way ?
Thanks.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 31, 2015)

X800 said:


> How can I see my key in win 10 pro ? produkey don't work ? is there a another way ?
> Thanks.



powershell:

https://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/Backup-Windows-product-key-b41468c2

The script is fot W8 but I would be very surprised if it didn't work for 10 too.


----------



## X800 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry don't work , runs but nothing happens.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Magicjellybean


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 31, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> They have the right to record your voice and image from the webcam, also free access to your emails, contacts and skype everytime you use it.





MicroUnC said:


> LOl! I only game on windows.


Just disconnect from internet (unplug the cable) before booting to play your games on Windows 10... That should avoid most (if not all) spying techniques.

That is if they do not have other (more sophisticated) methods for getting your data. I'd be surprised if they do... 

All the world are forced to use Windows in one way or another (school, work, bank, services, certain types of hardware), there are people who do not need it and is forced to use it. I do not see why those people should pay to use something they are forced to.

Just my opinion.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 31, 2015)

@R-T-B
you don't need to input a key when doing a clean install simply select "skip" when it asks you the first time during initial-setup and click the "do this later" text in the lower left hand corner during the post install
inputting a key may cause you problems with the automagic activation because it can cause the activation id to change so you end up futzing around with the store app to get it to re-link your hwid with the activation id
usually its as simple as clicking the "store" button in the metro-activation screen and then clicking the little box that says activate it should go after a few tries ...


----------



## X800 (Aug 1, 2015)

Magicjellybean don't work either, it just gives all in bbbb-bbbb so more ideas ..


----------



## purplekaycee (Aug 1, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Took 22 minutes for me all up and running, although it will not activate and i knew it would kill my 3rd party firewall even if it did say it wouldn't lol.


Torrent app download would be faster


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm not sure if this had been mentioned before, but with too many apps installed breaks the start menu
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/29/windows_10_bug_alert_start_menu_breaks_512_entries/


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2015)

purplekaycee said:


> Torrent app download would be faster



Download @ 11.5MBs that's 92.5Mbs which is pretty much max on my connection and tbh i am surprised i got that due tot he demand must of been crazy.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 1, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Download @ 11.5MBs that's 92.5Mbs which is pretty much max on my connection and tbh i am surprised i got that due tot he demand must of been crazy.



I may have to take my words back about "Microsoft being overconfident in the cloud/Azure..."  cause they are keeping pace man.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 2, 2015)

I upgraded without issue. Is the Win 10 key the same as my Win 8 key? If not, where can I find the new Win 10 key?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 2, 2015)

If anyone was wondering what the N and KN versions are here is the info 

http://www.ibtimes.com/windows-10-i...s-windows-n-kn-versions-what-are-they-2031530


----------



## purecain (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm liking windows 10 so far... no gripes.... ^^


----------



## Steevo (Aug 2, 2015)

My update on the Shutdown button has failed multiple times for multiple reasons, i will stick with Win 7 for now and when I get time update if it is worth it then.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> I upgraded without issue. Is the Win 10 key the same as my Win 8 key? If not, where can I find the new Win 10 key?


After 30 days it will be.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 2, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> After 30 days it will be.



I don't think so.  All signs point to W10 using generic keys coupled with a HWID whitelist.  Your Windows 8 key will thus always be different.  It may however, cease to work...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 2, 2015)

Is anyone having issues with NVidia drivers? Whenever Win 10 loads the NVidia drivers do not load. However, when I go to install the drivers it fails to install but actually initializes the drivers. I have to do this almost every boot...

edit: nvm, fixed it with a clean NVidia install...


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I don't think so.  All signs point to W10 using generic keys coupled with a HWID whitelist.  Your Windows 8 key will thus always be different.  It may however, cease to work...


I was thinking, yes I know that is a scary thought, that when the 30 days is up and windows.old is deleted automatically, that the generic key also will go, and the HWID ties your existing key to the OS currently installed.
So your W8 or W7 key becomes the W10 key.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 2, 2015)

I could have swore I read that a new win 10 key was generating on upgrade and was not tied to anything.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2015)

Just did a clean install. W7 key does not work

It said activated when I checked the upgrade. Well I guess ill install my back up and try again


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2015)

Short version: Microsoft ties a HWID to your Windows 7 or 8.1 key and all of these use a single Windows 10 key which tells Windows 10 to activate via HWID.

Long version: All Windows 7 and 8.1 keys upgraded to Windows 10 are the same.  That key tells Windows to go to Microsoft to check the Hardware ID (HWID).  In short, your key is irrelevant.  If you are installing Windows and it asks for a key, you should be able to skip it putting Windows into trial mode until you activate.  When you activate, it should look up the HWID and use it to confirm your system.

But there's a catch: Microsoft obviously doesn't have an HWID without it being given to them and the only way to generate a HWID is to upgrade to Windows 10 from a functional Windows 7/8.1 install.  Clean stall is impossible using a Windows 7/8.1 key until after Microsoft has the HWID.

If it refuses to activate and you tried a clean install off the bat.  You'll have to reinstall Windows 7/8.1 then run the update to Windows 10.  Verify it activated by right-clicking "This PC" and selecting Properties.  If it did and you really want to install clean at this point, you should be able to and it will successfully activate.


Note: I tried installing Windows 10 from DVD and it failed repeatedly.  Only installing from a USB stick worked for me (in terms of removable media generated from ISO anyway).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 3, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I was thinking, yes I know that is a scary thought, that when the 30 days is up and windows.old is deleted automatically, that the generic key also will go, and the HWID ties your existing key to the OS currently installed.
> So your W8 or W7 key becomes the W10 key.


Unless this is a new thing with Windows 10, windows old file does not automatically get deleted after 30 days, at least it never has any time I've done normal upgrade. Always had to get rid of it myself with Disk Clean up.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm in trial mode. Not sure what to do now. I did the upgrade then clean install.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 3, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Note: I tried installing Windows 10 from DVD and it failed repeatedly.  Only installing from a USB stick worked for me (in terms of removable media generated from ISO anyway).



No issues with DVD here, just did it again on a new board, even. It's rather interesting to see all these weird bugs pop up, to be honest.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2015)

Weird. I insert by USB W7 install. Hit F12 for boot options, select the USB it skips it and W10 starts


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2015)

Jetster said:


> I'm in trial mode. Not sure what to do now. I did the upgrade then clean install.


Did you attempt to activate it via System properties?



cadaveca said:


> No issues with DVD here, just did it again on a new board, even. It's rather interesting to see all these weird bugs pop up, to be honest.


Well, what the hell.  The burn verified.  By any chance, did you do the ISO with both x86 and x64?  That might be what caused my problems because it jumped the disk from a DVD+R to DVD+R DL.  In hindsight, I probably should have just downloaded and burned them all separately.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 3, 2015)

Jetster said:


> It said activated when I checked the upgrade.



Sit and wait, or hammer the "Activate" button in System Properties. Mine wouldn't activate either, but it did after a few hours.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you attempt to activate it via System properties?



Yep, the only thing I can think of is maybe it wasn't activated when I upgraded.

Another weird thing. I went to do another clean install of 7 and it wouldn't let me. It kept booting to 10. Then when I forced it nothing would work. No drive, mouse, keyboard. I  had to switch BIOS to get ti to work

Yea I probably should have waited longer. Now Im loading 7 we wil try again later


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 3, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you attempt to activate it via System properties?
> 
> 
> Well, what the hell.  The burn verified.  By any chance, did you do the ISO with both x86 and x64?  That might be what caused my problems because it jumped the disk from a DVD+R to DVD+R DL.  In hindsight, I probably should have just downloaded and burned them all separately.


I have no idea. I simply did English US Pro x64. I used a DVD I bought like 8 year sago, didn't even know if it would write, but it seems to work fine.


I think there are some BIOS/bleh problems.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2015)

I bet that's it.  I seem to recall Windows setup not liking a dual layer disk in the past (was Windows 7 or Windows 8).

I burned a Home and a Pro disk.  The Pro disk is for sure a bust so I'll check the Home disk before I burn 4 more disks.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 3, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I was thinking, yes I know that is a scary thought, that when the 30 days is up and windows.old is deleted automatically, that the generic key also will go, and the HWID ties your existing key to the OS currently installed.
> So your W8 or W7 key becomes the W10 key.



That IS indeed a scary thought, but I find it unlikely as there is no old key in the registry anywhere.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2015)

Microsoft does not take the Windows 7/8.1 key away.  Even after this free upgrade promotion ends, you'll still be able to install Windows 7 and 8.1 on machines that originally shipped with it.

There is no Windows 10 key (just a single generic key) unless you buy a machine that has Windows 10 preinstalled (the key is built into the UEFI BIOS), you buy a System Builder license, or you buy a retail copy of Windows 10.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2015)

Well I'm back where I was now. Loaded the clean backup image of 7 then upgraded again. It says its activated so Ill just hang with this for awhile.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2015)

There's a bug in Windows 10 that will start not showing some items when the start menu exceeds 512 items (I have over 900).  They're testing a fix internally.


I'm having to run EditPlus through run command.  It's driving me a weebit batty.


Also: most of the privacy features are enabled by default for Cortana.  You can disable them all pretty much but then kiss Cortana goodbye.

I really don't think they adopted Cortana to desktop use because all that shit (e.g. location and text messages) shouldn't be required to make Cortana function.  Cortana should use what she has access to and not demand a crapload of stuff be opened up.


I would love to use Cortana to make local reminders and run programs by voice but with all those other strings attached (especially converting local account to Microsoft account), fuggedaboutit.


----------



## r.h.p (Aug 3, 2015)

well  Reefer86 im following ur post all seems good so far .....


----------



## DeNeDe (Aug 3, 2015)

Do you guys like how win10 looks? I mean the entire interface.. The windows, the icons and so on.. I think they look so damn old..  win7 and 8.1 were more stylish..


----------



## r.h.p (Aug 3, 2015)

100% ..here we go


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 3, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Well I'm back where I was now. Loaded the clean backup image of 7 then upgraded again. It says its activated so Ill just hang with this for awhile.


afterupgrading to w10 you need to sign in with a microsoft account and on the activation screen click store then click the little activate/see if there is a valid licence for my hardware button in the store app


----------



## DeNeDe (Aug 3, 2015)

i want aero back !


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2015)

did the upgrade on my ole Gateway P7811FX and now making the ISO to burn to disk. Ran Magic Jelly Bean and got the key. Not that I will need it but wanted the key just in case. Will do the full fresh install today or tomorrow on the laptop.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 3, 2015)

Reefer86 said:


> .........Upgrade or iso version for clean install, although for clean install product would be needed. (this is given after upgrade)





Reefer86 said:


> ..You cant install via ISO, first you must upgrade via the link then after upgrade, get your new key for windows 10. then you can install from disc...





Reefer86 said:


> ..You need the serial from the upgrade.





Reefer86 said:


> ..YOU MUST UPGRADE FIRST.




I am going to go with....what's the two letter word I am looking for...

NO...n-o...NO


How about I just torrent it like any other smart Windows user?


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 3, 2015)

newconroer said:


> I am going to go with....what's the two letter word I am looking for...
> 
> NO...n-o...NO
> 
> ...



Enjoy the likely-to-be integrated malware.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 3, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Enjoy the likely-to-be integrated malware.


fooy nobody integrates malware into a windows .iso thats a load of non-sense 
you can download a .iso right from microsoft anyway and use nLite to add whatever you want to it 
and no you do not need a serial AT ALL period unless you are installing windows 10 on a virgin machine with a retail key you never need a serial it will automatically install one when you go to the store and activate via your HWID


----------



## newconroer (Aug 3, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Enjoy the likely-to-be integrated malware.



Enjoy having to upgrade a licensed copy of Windows, to then extract a key so you can further enjoy reinstalling cleanly and properly from ISO.

Anyways, no body puts malware in Windows ISOs...that's just silly. Next they'll be putting them in Linux distros...


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 3, 2015)

newconroer said:


> Enjoy having to upgrade a licensed copy of Windows, to then extract a key so you can further enjoy reinstalling cleanly and properly from ISO.
> 
> Anyways, no body puts malware in Windows ISOs...that's just silly. Next they'll be putting them in Linux distros...


you do not need a key for a clean install simply select skip/do this later and then activate from the store if it doesn't do it automagically 
they key that people are pulling is a generic windows key that you can find on google


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 3, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> you do not need a key for a clean install simply select skip/do this later and then activate from the store if it doesn't do it automagically
> they key that people are pulling is a generic windows key that you can find on google



But without a tagged HWID, it's useless.



newconroer said:


> Anyways, no body puts malware in Windows ISOs...that's just silly. Next they'll be putting them in Linux distros...



Both have been done, but that's beside the point.  It's easy enough to check an ISOs hash if you are getting a legit one.  A cracked one?  Fat chance.



> and no you do not need a serial AT ALL period unless you are installing windows 10 on a virgin machine



This is his complaint.  He's complaining he has to upgrade first.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 3, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> But without a tagged HWID, it's useless.
> 
> 
> 
> Both have been done, but that's beside the point.  It's easy enough to check an ISOs hash if you are getting a legit one.  A cracked one?  Fat chance.


*both have been done* yea sure and you would need to be a complete fucking moron to download one let alone install it ....
you do know that 'cracking' the windows installer is as simple as changing a 0 to a 1 right. so it doesn't prompt for a key
also there is the  unattended config where you can define what key to install weather or not to attempt activation, group-policy flags you want by default and any post setup software or drivers 
and thats not even getting into the things you can do with sysprep or even NTLITE
you want to install there is no way to replace something like explorer.exe with a malware infected one there are pretty much uncrack-able hashing checks to prevent tampering in the PE setup
and even if you could it would be a pretty fucking stupid way to spread malware ...


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 3, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> *both have been done* yea sure and you would need to be a complete fucking moron to download one let alone install it ....



I didn't say they were intended for smart people.  I said it has been done.  Heck, North Korea makes a mandatory state sponsored spyware linux distro...  and I'd bet you'd be a "complete fucking moron" (as well as possibly dead) NOT to install it in NK! 




> you do know that 'cracking' the windows installer is as simple as changing a 0 to a 1 right. so it doesn't prompt for a key



Yes, but uh...  it still attempts to activate.  If you're willing to go that far just use a virgin ISO and one of the millions of third party KMS servers that will ALWAYS activate.

My point is downloading ISOs whose hash you can't verify is a BAD idea, and you'd be a "complete fucking moron" (as you phrased it) to do so.




> also there is the  unattended config where you can define what key to install weather or not to attempt activation, group-policy flags you want by default and any post setup software or drivers you want to install there is no way to replace something like explorer.exe with a malware infected one there are pretty much uncrack-able hashing checks to prevent tampering in the PE setup
> and even if you could it would be a pretty fucking stupid way to spread malware ...



You honestly think I've never messed with a PE boot environment and setup?  Come on OneMoar, you know me better than this.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 3, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I didn't say they were intended for smart people.  I said it has been done.  Heck, North Korea makes a mandatory state sponsored spyware linux distro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the point is that torrent sites are like anything else at the end of the day it comes down to the user
blanket statements such as 
"well I can't be sure so it must be doing something evil"
that is FUD


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 3, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> the point is that torrent sites are like anything else there is nothing inherently bad.
> well I can't be sure so it must be doing something evil
> that is FUD



No, that is reasonable caution.  It's the same way you wouldn't (or at least, shouldn't) have sex with random street people without having them checked for STDs.  File hashes exist for a reason.

That's all I'll say.  We can agree to disagree if you want to elaborate further.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 3, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> No, that is reasonable caution.  It's the same way you wouldn't (or at least, shouldn't) have sex with random street people without having them checked for STDs.  File hashes exist for a reason.
> 
> That's all I'll say.  We can agree to disagree if you want to elaborate further.


hey leave linda the hooker down the street out of it it shes a good fuck and cheap
thing about hookers is word gets around pretty quick if they are dirty or dishonest .
some people seem to assume that just because someone is doing something illegal then they must be up to no good and will drown kittens at the drop of a hat


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 3, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> some people seem to assume that just because someone is doing something illegal then they must be up to no good and will drown kittens at the drop of a hat



No. I'm not assuming anything.  I just prefer to go with known good sources when possible.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 3, 2015)

Got the upgrade for my Surface 3. So far enjoying it. I like the Edge browser actually, might not need to use Chrome anymore. There are a few little quirks and kinks with the overall experience of the OS in general but to be expected being and early adopter/upgrade.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 4, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> afterupgrading to w10 you need to sign in with a microsoft account and on the activation screen click store then click the little activate/see if there is a valid licence for my hardware button in the store app



Im signed in. I see nothing in the store related to activate/see. Under activation its says its activated in the settings/ update and security


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 4, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Im signed in. I see nothing in the store related to activate/see. Under activation its says its activated in the settings/ update and security


if you are already activated you won't see it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2015)

I upgraded 4 computers today.
-HP drivers for PhotoSmart 6280 had a hissyfit on 2 out of 3 computers.
-I successfully installed ATI HD 42## drivers via Windows 8 Catalyst 13.1 via extracting then installing through Device Manager.
-Windows 10 appears to always install Internet Information Services (IIS) for no apparent reason.
-OneDrive is a dick.  I used the tweak from the tweak thread to remove it and it is on a per-user basis making it super annoying.
-I highly recommend uninstalling HP printers and AMD drivers before upgrading to Windows 10 because the uninstallers will break.
-One computer said "not activated" at first.  I clicked on the thing and it prompted for a key.  I obviously don't have one.  I closed it and 15-30 seconds later, it changed to "activated."
-two of these computers have a Hotmail account for administrator account (rarely used); otherwise they all have local user accounts.  I don't see much point in not using a local user account unless you intend to use Cortana.
-Both DVDs that had "Both" x86 and x64 failed to install.  If you're going to burn a DVD, I think you have to choose x86 or x64.  It seems like the installer doesn't know what to make of a dual layer disk.  I had no problems installing via USB (copied files over so the stick would be free).
-All 4 systems were in-place upgrades.  I haven't tried to do a clean install yet.


----------



## Reefer86 (Aug 4, 2015)

This may help some people..............

Clean install from usb

http://hexus.net/tech/features/software/85085-how-clean-install-windows-10-usb-drive/


----------



## Basard (Aug 4, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You don't think this is a disservice?
> If you haven't received the notification yet, it is because the WU utility has deemed your system incapable of running W10.
> I'm expecting a run of stupid questions now, wondering why they have issues.


My girlfriend didn't get the notification.  Then I suggested she restore her hidden updates.  She installed the latest internet explorer, low and behold the icon popped up minutes later.  Go figure, eh?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2015)

Screw GWX.  I didn't use it on any of the 5 computers I upgraded.  GWX only exists to try to prevent people from hammering Microsoft's download servers.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Basard said:


> My girlfriend didn't get the notification.  Then I suggested she restore her hidden updates.  She installed the latest internet explorer, low and behold the icon popped up minutes later.  Go figure, eh?


As mentioned previously, Updates have to be turned on.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Screw GWX.  I didn't use it on any of the 5 computers I upgraded.  GWX only exists to try to prevent people from hammering Microsoft's download servers.


I think it also allows them time to tweak things on their end based on feedback.
It wouldn't make sense to dump an OS on everyone at the same time if there were issues.
My Laptop with an APU is still waiting.


----------



## r.h.p (Aug 5, 2015)

All good reefer thx for the link


----------



## AsRock (Aug 5, 2015)

Well i installed W10 on the 1st day it was released and it ran well considering it was a upgrade. 

Now i thought you might had to wait the 30 days before doing a clean install which i didn't,  i did how ever wait until today to try a clean install and it activated  right away.

My version is Win7 Pro OEM


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 5, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Well i installed W10 on the 1st day it was released and it ran well considering it was a upgrade.
> 
> Now i thought you might had to wait the 30 days before doing a clean install which i didn't,  i did how ever wait until today to try a clean install and it activated  right away.
> 
> My version is Win7 Pro OEM



When you did the clean install did you use your W7 code during the W10 install? Want to make sure I don't screw up my codes.

I'm getting ready to upgrade my office computer W7->W10, after that i'm going to go from a HD to SSD on the clean install 850 EVO, my first SSD never used one 


Just downloaded MediaCreationToolx64.exe can I DL W10 Pro and will it work also on W10 home?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 5, 2015)

The media creation tool lets you download any version, AFAIK.

When you activate, do ti wit ha WIndows Live account. This saves the hardware configuration into your profile, once once you log back in on the frehs OS, you can activate without any problems.

However, the change to SSD may pose a problem, as the hardware configuration will be different. I'd hold off on the upgrade.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh OK, do the SSD first then upgrade? After that it should be clean enough any so won't have to reinstall again.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 5, 2015)

Delta6326 said:


> When you did the clean install did you use your W7 code during the W10 install? Want to make sure I don't screw up my codes.
> 
> I'm getting ready to upgrade my office computer W7->W10, after that i'm going to go from a HD to SSD on the clean install 850 EVO, my first SSD never used one
> 
> ...




Windows 7  i did use my win7 key then i  installed win10 upgrade activated after about 6 hours ( all so put win10 on a USB key using the MediaCreationTool ) which today i formatted the win10 install and booted of the USB key. Just look on the bottom left for small print to skip entering the key lol.

I would make sure the upgrade activates before trying a clean install.

I was surprised how fast it was actually activated tbh.



cadaveca said:


> The media creation tool lets you download any version, AFAIK.
> 
> When you activate, do ti wit ha WIndows Live account. This saves the hardware configuration into your profile, once once you log back in on the frehs OS, you can activate without any problems.
> 
> However, the change to SSD may pose a problem, as the hardware configuration will be different. I'd hold off on the upgrade.



EDIT
BTW i did not use MS account was all done with out it. So for me at least i did not have to sign up for any thing just installed it.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 5, 2015)

Delta6326 said:


> Oh OK, do the SSD first then upgrade? After that it should be clean enough any so won't have to reinstall again.


Yeah, due to the way this upgrade is done (swaps out WIndows folder), I don't see any reason to worry if you move to SSD first before the upgrade. The box I am typing from now was done in that exact fashion.. drive upgrade then OS, and I haven't looked back.


----------

